# Laser & Holster Questions



## redchaser (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a SR40C that I use for CCW. I have been thinking about getting a laser for the weapon and was wondering if anyone has a laser or offer any suggestions as to what's available and/or best. Also, I currently use an Uncle Mikes IWB holster. Just wondering what others are using and if anyone has any suggestions as to what might be better.

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Get rid of the fabric holster, and get one made out of leather that properly fits your pistol.
2. Forget the laser. It's not necessary, it won't make you shoot better, and it might help you to shoot worse.

Lasers, pro and con, have been discussed here before, and at great length.
Use the forum's _search_ function, and ask for "laser."


----------



## redchaser (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Steve. Any suggestions on who makes really high quality leather holsters? If not laser, how about night sights?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

redchaser said:


> Thanks Steve. Any suggestions on who makes really high quality leather holsters? If not laser, how about night sights?


Galco makes the best factory-produced leather holsters, I believe. But they are not cheap. Also, they may not make a wet-formed leather holster for your particular gun. You'll have to look at their website-catalog, and see for yourself.
DeSantis makes less-expensive, lesser-quality, but still useful holsters. Look at their website as well.
Also look here: http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/26251-holster-links.html

Night sights, like lasers, are more gimmick than real shooting aid.
If you can't see your normal sights, how can you see what you're shooting at? Maybe it's the neighbor, or, worse, the neighbor's child.
Glowing sights "rivet" the eye, and draw your attention, keeping you from seeing your, um, target in low-light conditions.
Much better would be a really good flashlight, and some instruction on how to use it.

Like lasers, night sights will not help you to shoot better.
They, too, may actually make things worse.

A wise man once said, "There is no gimmick or miracle-of-the-week which will absolve you from the need to learn, practice, and maintain your shooting skills. There is nothing that will change a poor shot into a good shot that does not involve lots of work and lots of practice."


----------



## redchaser (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info Steve. Your last quote is the reason I'm at the range weekly.


----------

